# I finally get to post a WAITING thread!!!



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

My babies won't be as cute as all of your babies, but it's the best I can hope for right now! I've never done this before and the way I've fretted over it, I know what a mess I'll be when I'm waiting for goats to give birth. 








So...may I present to you my (God willing) future feathered kids...20 Bantam Cochins, 5 Olive Egger/Welsummer/Maran mixes, 1 Gold Laced Wyandotte/Welsummer/Maran and 1 White Plymouth Rock/Red Ranger/Columbian Wyandotte.

The Cochins colors I can get are blue, black and splash and I'm hoping mostly for splash. The Olive Egger mix is my star layer so I'm really hoping those eggs hatch.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Exciting! I have that same incubator but I suck as using one so you can learn how and then teach me! 😁 Are these from your flock or did you buy eggs?


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> Exciting! I have that same incubator but I suck as using one so you can learn how and then teach me! 😁 Are these from your flock or did you buy eggs?


They tell you to check the temps with another thermometer that can be calibrated. I ended up buying three different thermometers and fretting over the whole process. I have it set half a degree higher than what is recommended because of all the fluctuations. From what I read it's safer to be a little high than to be low.
I bought the Bantam Cochins and the rest are mine. I drove to pick up the eggs because I don't trust the shipping but the woman I bought them from said that she's have very good "luck" with high hatch rates from the eggs she's shipped.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ooohhhh exciting


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! Can’t wait to see all of those chicks! I bet they’re adorable!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

How exciting! I’m sure they will all be cute! It’s been years since we hatched our own chicks.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh yay! Chicks are adorable too, just in a different way. Too bad we can't all submit guesses of how many you have in there. 😆


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Oh yay! Chicks are adorable too, just in a different way. Too bad we can't all submit guesses of how many you have in there. 😆


You can take guesses on how many of the 27 will hatch!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations! Baby chicks are the best.

I have never done this so what I say is anecdotal. My brother-in-law was trying to hatch some of our eggs. He gave up cuz they were overdue. He just sat the whole thing outside. Days later he heard cheeping and 3 of them had hatched and did fine. So I think yours will do fine.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

luvmyherd said:


> Congratulations! Baby chicks are the best.
> 
> I have never done this so what I say is anecdotal. My brother-in-law was trying to hatch some of our eggs. He gave up cuz they were overdue. He just sat the whole thing outside. Days later he heard cheeping and 3 of them had hatched and did fine. So I think yours will do fine.


That's crazy! I have heard they _can_ take longer but you would have thought not continuing the incubation process would have been the end for them. 
I've pretty much fretted over the process for days. Went to the store on three different occasions to buy thermometers that could be calibrated because they've kept me guessing this whole time and I'm still not sure it's where it should be. I put them in and said a prayer...they're either in God's plan or not. We'll see what He says in about 21 days, but I won't be tossing the incubator out at day 22!


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers (10 mo ago)

I was nervous the first few times hatching from an incubator. If you fail, try and try some more. Sometimes it takes some time getting used to the incubator itself. Run it empty in the area you plan to use it, that way you know your round about humidity in your house. I think the humidity is the most important part, temp comes second. 🙃 Temperature can be off a hair, that might slow or speed things up. Humidity, if ran to low can cause shrink wrapped chicks. To high and they can drown in the excess fluids. I also found that adding a little water twice a day made my humidity stay more consistent also! Good luck and happy hatching! 

I really liked my Govee hydrometer/thermometer, they are usually pretty accurate. Fairly cheap on Amazon, and it fits in a spare egg spot in the incubator!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Megsmarvelousmunchers said:


> I was nervous the first few times hatching from an incubator. If you fail, try and try some more. Sometimes it takes some time getting used to the incubator itself. Run it empty in the area you plan to use it, that way you know your round about humidity in your house. I think the humidity is the most important part, temp comes second. 🙃 Temperature can be off a hair, that might slow or speed things up. Humidity, if ran to low can cause shrink wrapped chicks. To high and they can drown in the excess fluids. I also found that adding a little water twice a day made my humidity stay more consistent also! Good luck and happy hatching!
> 
> I really liked my Govee hydrometer/thermometer, they are usually pretty accurate. Fairly cheap on Amazon, and it fits in a spare egg spot in the incubator!


Thank you for the tips. I sure hope these don't fail! I'll look for the Govee.


----------



## g-oats (Jan 13, 2022)

Actually, temperature is the MOST important in hatching eggs. Humidity is far less important. Its also actually safer to be lower than higher (for temp). The recommended temperature is 99.5F. I do NOT recommend going over 100F, glad that you didn't.

I am also glad you calibrated everything! That's really important. As for everything else, you seem to have a pretty good foundation set. Turning stops on day 18, when eggs enter lockdown. Most chicks hatch on day 20 (in my experience). For humidity, I like to keep a wet sponge in the incubator (it keeps the humidity at a steadier percentage).

I notice that your humidity is quite low...are you dry hatching?


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

g-oats said:


> Actually, temperature is the MOST important in hatching eggs. Humidity is far less important. Its also actually safer to be lower than higher (for temp). The recommended temperature is 99.5F. I do NOT recommend going over 100F, glad that you didn't.
> 
> I am also glad you calibrated everything! That's really important. As for everything else, you seem to have a pretty good foundation set. Turning stops on day 18, when eggs enter lockdown. Most chicks hatch on day 20 (in my experience). For humidity, I like to keep a wet sponge in the incubator (it keeps the humidity at a steadier percentage).
> 
> I notice that your humidity is quite low...are you dry hatching?


I took the picture right after I closed the incubator so the humidity didn't build up yet. It's currently at 56-60%. I plan to up it after lockdown to about 70-75%. Does that sound right? The sponge is a good idea. Thank you.

Do you candle your eggs?


----------



## g-oats (Jan 13, 2022)

Chanceosunshine said:


> I took the picture right after I closed the incubator so the humidity didn't build up yet. It's currently at 56-60%. I plan to up it after lockdown to about 70-75%. Does that sound right? The sponge is a good idea. Thank you.
> 
> Do you candle your eggs?


That's a little high. Humidity should be 40%-50% for the first 17 days and then right around 60%-70% during lockdown. If the humidity is too high, the amount of moisture lost will not be enough, which can cause the air cell to not be large enough for hatch day. The air cell should take up 1/3-1/2 of the egg by hatch day. The size of the air cell should increase slowly as the eggs get closer to hatch day. Too low humidity causes too much weight loss and can cause crowding/difficulty hatching. Like I said before, humidity is not as important as temp. This is because it can fluctuate, and still be fine. I hatch REALLY often (its an addiction, lol) and have had the humidity go to 10% plenty of times. Its really nothing to worry about, as long as it is correct for the majority of the time.

Yes, I candle on day 5, 10, 15, and 18. Most people candle on day 4, 7, and 18. Most people like to candle from the air cell side of the egg, but I prefer candling from the side. I actually have a few eggs due to hatch in a few weeks right now. I can post candling pictures later.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

g-oats said:


> That's a little high. Humidity should be 40%-50% for the first 17 days and then right around 60%-70% during lockdown. If the humidity is too high, the amount of moisture lost will not be enough, which can cause the air cell to not be large enough for hatch day. The air cell should take up 1/3-1/2 of the egg by hatch day. The size of the air cell should increase slowly as the eggs get closer to hatch day. Too low humidity causes too much weight loss and can cause crowding/difficulty hatching. Like I said before, humidity is not as important as temp. This is because it can fluctuate, and still be fine. I hatch REALLY often (its an addiction, lol) and have had the humidity go to 10% plenty of times. Its really nothing to worry about, as long as it is correct for the majority of the time.
> 
> Yes, I candle on day 5, 10, 15, and 18. Most people candle on day 4, 7, and 18. Most people like to candle from the air cell side of the egg, but I prefer candling from the side. I actually have a few eggs due to hatch in a few weeks right now. I can post candling pictures later.


I'll open some vents and see if I can lower the humidity some. I weighed each egg so I could see what's being lost because I wasn't able to identify the air cell when I candled them. I figured the weight would be more definitive to make sure the humidity is right. I read they loose 12% until day 18, I believe.
How exactly do you handle candling? Do you take one egg out at a time, candle it and put it back? I seen recommendations about not candling them all at once so the incubator isn't open too much all at once. 
I'd love to see the candling pics!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I've always just candled them all at once. My broody hens will be off the nest for up to an hour and a half during the day so if you're working quickly it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## g-oats (Jan 13, 2022)

Chanceosunshine said:


> I'll open some vents and see if I can lower the humidity some. I weighed each egg so I could see what's being lost because I wasn't able to identify the air cell when I candled them. I figured the weight would be more definitive to make sure the humidity is right. I read they loose 12% until day 18, I believe.
> How exactly do you handle candling? Do you take one egg out at a time, candle it and put it back? I seen recommendations about not candling them all at once so the incubator isn't open too much all at once.
> I'd love to see the candling pics!


I have done both ways, never had issues with either. I prefer keeping the incubator open the whole time to prevent dropping eggs (from opening and closing the incubator). I rarely toss brown eggs (since they are harder to candle). All of the eggs below hatched.


Day 4








Day 12-13








Day 15-16























These are from this year’s first hatch.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Rancho Draco said:


> I've always just candled them all at once. My broody hens will be off the nest for up to an hour and a half during the day so if you're working quickly it shouldn't be a problem.





g-oats said:


> I have done both ways, never had issues with either. I prefer keeping the incubator open the whole time to prevent dropping eggs (from opening and closing the incubator). I rarely toss brown eggs (since they are harder to candle). All of the eggs below hatched.
> 
> 
> Day 4
> ...


Thank you both. It's so hard to rely on what you read online. I appreciate being able to learn from real life experiences. @Rancho Draco Is it your practice to keep the incubator open the whole time you candle as well?

I'm super nervous about handling the eggs. I picked up the bantam cochin eggs 2 hours from my home and then literally drove home like a little old lady convinced that every turn would dislodge their air cell or scramble their yolks.

Day 4 is amazing! Oh, I just realized tomorrow is my day 4!!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yes I just set the lid aside and go through the eggs.


----------



## g-oats (Jan 13, 2022)

Chanceosunshine said:


> Thank you both. It's so hard to rely on what you read online. I appreciate being able to learn from real life experiences. @Rancho Draco Is it your practice to keep the incubator open the whole time you candle as well?
> 
> I'm super nervous about handling the eggs. I picked up the bantam cochin eggs 2 hours from my home and then literally drove home like a little old lady convinced that every turn would dislodge their air cell or scramble their yolks.
> 
> Day 4 is amazing! Oh, I just realized tomorrow is my day 4!!


How exciting! You should be able to see the veins in some of the eggs (especially the lighter cream ones) by tomorrow. Candling in pure darkness is easiest.

The day 4 example is a white egg, which is why it’s so easy to candle. I also did a fun little photo shoot with fertile eggs once…if I could find it, I will post it too. Wishing you the best of luck! And keep me posted, I love photos of candling and chicks! ❤


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I candle only on day 18. My hens just dont get off the nest till then. Yes I have weird hens.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Great! I will try to candle them tonight and I'll post some pics if I can.

Thanks for the advice!

ETA: I'm wrong, this is day three...I'll have to wait until tomorrow. For some reason I was thinking I set them on Tuesday, but it was Wednesday.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

This all sounds so neat! If I don't get a broody hen next year I may just have to try it. Baby chicks are crazy expensive.🐣
I will be anxious to see how your little peeps do.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Well, we have babies! 16 out of 20 bantam eggs have something developing. I honestly don't think that any of our backyard eggs are viable. I gave them the worst placement in the incubator, near the edges. I didn't throw them out but I could see a free floating yolk in a few of them...I assume that's not a good sign.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## g-oats (Jan 13, 2022)

Well, we have our first broody chick!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh how cute! Im learning alot reading this...thanks!


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Awe! That is awesome! Do you know how many eggs she's on? 

What kind of chicken is the mama? She looks like one of the new ones we got, which is "probably" a Plymouth Rock, but I didn't know they go broody.


----------



## g-oats (Jan 13, 2022)

Chanceosunshine said:


> Awe! That is awesome! Do you know how many eggs she's on?
> 
> What kind of chicken is the mama? She looks like one of the new ones we got, which is "probably" a Plymouth Rock, but I didn't know they go broody.


She is currently on just 2. 2 have hatched and I removed a dud a few days ago. I am one of those folks that prefer incubator hatches. The only reason I do a broody hatch is because I don’t like breaking them, AND it’s really darn cute seeing a mom walk around with chicks.

Plymouth rocks should carry barring. My girl is dominant white with leakage. She is likely an Austra White (which is a Black Australorp and White Leghorn cross). I also have a PR/BR myself. She has never gone broody. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

My favorite is when a hen disappears and you figure a fox got her or something. Then a month or so later she leads a line of chicks out of the storage room.🐤🐥


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

g-oats said:


> She is currently on just 2. 2 have hatched and I removed a dud a few days ago. I am one of those folks that prefer incubator hatches. The only reason I do a broody hatch is because I don’t like breaking them, AND it’s really darn cute seeing a mom walk around with chicks.
> 
> Plymouth rocks should carry barring. My girl is dominant white with leakage. She is likely an Austra White (which is a Black Australorp and White Leghorn cross). I also have a PR/BR myself. She has never gone broody. 🤷‍♀️


Sounds like you know a lot about chickens! I am trying to learn more myself. Since I can't get in trouble with too many goats...I'll fill the bill with chickens! 
I'm looking for a good book on chicken genetics. I also started watching a course genetics in general, partly so I can understand a bit more about what @CountyLineAcres talks about in her "color genetics hub".


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

luvmyherd said:


> My favorite is when a hen disappears and you figure a fox got her or something. Then a month or so later she leads a line of chicks out of the storage room.🐤🐥


How sweet is that! Years ago we had a broody silky hatch a bunch of chicks of all different kinds, even a couple of guinea keets. It was the cutest little mismatched family ever.


----------



## g-oats (Jan 13, 2022)

Chanceosunshine said:


> Sounds like you know a lot about chickens! I am trying to learn more myself. Since I can't get in trouble with too many goats...I'll fill the bill with chickens!
> I'm looking for a good book on chicken genetics. I also started watching a course genetics in general, partly so I can understand a bit more about what @CountyLineAcres talks about in her "color genetics hub".


Yeah, genetics are fun stuff. I know more about chickens that goats, that’s for sure. Still have a lot to learn though. Will check out that discussion.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Day 12. If I did this right you can watch a couple of the babies!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

So cool! I love candling eggs


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome.


----------

